# loose draw - disadvantages?



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

In a few online reviews I've read, smokers have commented that a cigar's draw is TOO loose. Is this really a drawback? What are some of the disadvantages to a loose draw?

Thanks in advance...:thumb:


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

The first thing that comes to mind is a fast/hot burn.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think it has more to do with the overall experience. It's not nearly as satisfying for me when I smoke a stick with loose draw. I had one the other night and even though it tasted fine it was like smoking a drinking straw. I can adjust but it reduces the overall experience. It is however better than trying to smoke a stick that's way too tight.


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

I recently had a cigar that a very loose draw and the smoke production was so low it was unsmokeable.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

It depends on the vitola, for me. On the few and far between bigger ring gauge cigars I do smoke, I prefer a somewhat looser draw.

However, on my normal range of smokes..coronas, lanceros and most under 50...it can cause overheating easily if the draw is too loose. I prefer a little resistance in the draw, but would rather it be looser than too tight. It can only be problematic if you're doing something else and can't give "full" attention to how you're smoking the cigar.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

Billb1960 said:


> I think it has more to do with the overall experience. It's not nearly as satisfying for me when I smoke a stick with loose draw. I had one the other night and even though it tasted fine it was like smoking a drinking straw. I can adjust but it reduces the overall experience. It is however better than trying to smoke a stick that's way too tight.


+1 What he said.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

I keep my sticks between 65% - 70% RH so a loose draw is actually preferable, to me, anyway. They rarely burn "hot" at that RH.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Haroon said:


> I recently had a cigar that a very loose draw and the smoke production was so low it was unsmokeable.


That's a very rare combination. I don't think I've ever really experienced it myself. Loose draw with "too low" of smoke output? It's usually the opposite.....tight draw = low smoke output.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

tmoran said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is a fast/hot burn.


Yup. I find that for me, the looser the draw, the faster I puff. That at times equals me burning the tobacco.


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

Kasanova King said:


> That's a very rare combination. I don't think I've ever really experienced it myself. Loose draw with "too low" of smoke output? It's usually the opposite.....tight draw = low smoke output.


It was a pretty inexpensive cigar probably had multiple construction issues.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Kasanova King said:


> That's a very rare combination. I don't think I've ever really experienced it myself. Loose draw with "too low" of smoke output? It's usually the opposite.....tight draw = low smoke output.


Not really... I find a stick with a very loose draw may have some "leaks". When taking a puff, the draw is coming from the leaks, and not the cherry. Could be a pin hole, poor construction, damage, etc...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Draws being "too loose" is a fairly rare occurrence, but it does happen. Indeed, symptoms include hot, low flavor and smoke production. I generally cut very very shallow - just shaving the cap - and work forward, if necessary, so I almost never encounter this.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Fast, hot, low flavor, low smoke, gone too quick.
Seems I get more tight draws than loose.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

purepoker said:


> Not really... I find a stick with a very loose draw may have some "leaks". When taking a puff, the draw is coming from the leaks, and not the cherry. Could be a pin hole, poor construction, damage, etc...


I've had some cigars that seemed to have some sort of "pin hole" or bad construction. But I can tell that right away...and I wouldn't consider that a "loose draw".....more along the lines of, 'wtf is wrong with this cigar'.....lol.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

i will take a loose draw over a tight draw any day.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

main disadvantage I think of is the cigar was probably underfilled and usually smokes way too fast. I like an easy draw but too loose is no bueno.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

I find it much less satisfying when the draw is wide open. I do like an easy draw that still leaves the impression that you're puffing against something.

I will however, take a ridiculously open, soda-straw draw ANY day over an even moderately tight one. Tight draws make me really, really frustrated and make the cigar heat up and taste like wet hay. Disgusting, and expensive.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> Tight draws make me really, really frustrated


Happened to me a couple of weeks ago, with a $20 Cohiba no less. It was packed so damn tight that it was completely un-smokable; like sucking a marble through a cocktail straw! :banghead: Not to hijack my own thread here, but SUPPOSE I had purchased that Cohiba at a B&M (I didn't :x). Would I have been able to bring it back? Will a B&M usually accept a return on a *clearly* defective stick like that? (I wouldn't even care if it was for store credit). If I was the manufacturer, I'd definitely want to have any "problem sticks" returned to me from my B&Ms, so I could nip the problem in the bud.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> i will take a loose draw over a tight draw any day.


+1 .. The quickest way to ruin a cigar experience for me is a draw that's too tight. I'll smoke a cigar that tastes bad with a good draw over a great tasting cigar with a tight draw any day.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> Happened to me a couple of weeks ago, with a $20 Cohiba no less. It was packed so damn tight that it was completely un-smokable; like sucking a marble through a cocktail straw! :banghead: Not to hijack my own thread here, but SUPPOSE I had purchased that Cohiba at a B&M (I didn't :x). Would I have been able to bring it back? Will a B&M usually accept a return on a *clearly* defective stick like that? (I wouldn't even care if it was for store credit). If I was the manufacturer, I'd definitely want to have any "problem sticks" returned to me from my B&Ms, so I could nip the problem in the bud.


I'd think you'd have to have a fairly good relationship with your B&M to get credit for a smoke you've already lit, which is how I'm reading your question. Obviously if you could deduce there was a problem pre-light, they should take it back. With hand-made, organic consumables like cigars, there's always going to be some risk.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

I tend to prefer a looser draw only because I can control how fast to smoke it. I had a few cigars that were packed so tightly it ruined the experience. Luckily it only happened a few times.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

wabashcr said:


> Obviously if you could deduce there was a problem pre-light, they should take it back. With hand-made, organic consumables like cigars, there's always going to be some risk.


I understand...you know, I really shouldn't have lit that sucker considering what I paid. Shoulda returned it to JR as soon as I noticed the horrible draw. Oh well, this is how we learn. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

HIM said:


> main disadvantage I think of is the cigar was *probably underfilled and usually smokes way too fast*. I like an easy draw but too loose is no bueno.


This has been my experience. My previous go to cigar, before I started exploring the world of cigars more, is a good (not great) cigar for a good price. Pleasant flavor and good draw if you don't cut too far down. Then, I tried an Illusione Rothchild and found that it seemed to be more filled and rolled tighter. It also has a good draw, but lasted about 1/2 hour longer than what I used to smoke.


----------



## VictorLouis (Sep 29, 2014)

I get absolutely frustrated with tight draws. I can always draw easier, and with more delay between puffs on a loose one. Can't do that on a tight one.


----------

